# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  چگونه swf را در ادوب ایر بارگذاری کنیم

## fanoosi

سلام
چند وقتی هست که این مشکل برام پیش اومده و هنوز نتونستم حلش کنم
من یک اپلیکیشن دارم که چند فایل swf باید بارگزاری کنه که البته هر کدوم از این swf ها خودشون کلی کد و دستور اجرایی برای بارگزاری xml و تصویر توشون هست.حالا این اپلیکیشن باید این swf ها رو از سایتم لود کنه که در این مرحله با ارور سکیوریتی ادوب مواجه میشم.خیلی گشتم از سایت ادوب هم کمک گرفتم ولی مشلم حل نشده. 
چند تا سوال.
از طریق ایر میشه یک اپلیکیشن رو از آدرس سایتی تو اپلیکیشن دیگری باز کرد.؟ با چه دستور و کدی؟
ارور سکیوریتی sandbox ادوب رو کسی از دوستان میدونه چیه و چجوری بر طرفش کرد؟
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------

